# Suche alten Filmtitel



## Komighals (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich suche einen alten, eher unbekannten Film, den ich damals im Philosophieunterricht gesehen habe.
Es ging darum, dass 3 Leute (1 Mann und 2 Frauen) in einem Hotelzimmer eingesperrt waren, welches die Hölle symbolisierte.
Da es schon lange her ist, weiß ich sonst nur noch, dass die Personen sich öfters gestritten haben.
Auf jeden Fall müsste  der Film einige Jahrzehnte auf dem Buckel haben, kann sogar sein, dass er schwarz-weiß war, muss aber nicht sein.
Vielleicht sagt das ja jemandem etwas.


----------



## Scubaman (16. Mai 2019)

Geschlossene Gesellschaft

sartre geschlossene gesellschaft film - Google-Suche


----------



## Komighals (17. Mai 2019)

Danke das war er tatsächlich.


----------

